# springbreak



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

is there any flounder gigging to be on the surf or around ft. pickens pass during the spring time??


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

yes


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Would i be able to by just wading or would i have to do the whole boat thing.....thanks for the reply


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Twat!! If your planning to go to pickens it will have to be the boat thing being there is no road to get out there on.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't want to get wet Twat this time of year. The water is cold.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/11/2008)*Don't want to get wet Twat this time of year. The water is cold.


thats funny :moon


----------

